# Decent areas to buy / rent surrounding Pittsburgh?



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gonna be working in and around McKeesport and was wondering if there are any "good" or "reasonable" places to live around there.

My main concerns are safety and preferably living in a townhouse or small house as opposed to living in an apartment or condo and always having to put up with noise, and also less space I suppose.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm from that area, McKeesport has really gone down hill. If ya want I'll ask my mom what she thinks. She has a friend who is a realtor she could ask.
Bill


----------



## djrbikes (Feb 24, 2013)

Look at Edgewood, Park Place, Churchill and Forrest Hills. BTW there is a great cycling trail from McKeesport to downtown of if you want all the way to DC. We do a loop half on the trail and half a series of climbs from McKeesport back to the city.


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

crossracer said:


> I'm from that area, McKeesport has really gone down hill. If ya want I'll ask my mom what she thinks. She has a friend who is a realtor she could ask.
> Bill


If it's not too much trouble, that would be great thanks, I will need all the advice I can get.


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

djrbikes said:


> Look at Edgewood, Park Place, Churchill and Forrest Hills. BTW there is a great cycling trail from McKeesport to downtown of if you want all the way to DC. We do a loop half on the trail and half a series of climbs from McKeesport back to the city.


What would you say is the area closest to McKeesport that's still considered reasonable to live in considering noise level and safety ? I don't care about rent, I don't care about visual appeal, I don't care about nightlife, anything else.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

There was a job openning there ??? That's good news.

.
Folks here who are from around there say some places are now virtually ghost towns.

I haven't been there for several yeaars, but do watch Flashdance often.
. . . . .


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I just got back, wow that area is changing, at least in bike attitude. 
Look at white oak as a place to rent, nice neighborhoods, same with Boston and that area. McKeesport has some rough patches for sure, but these area are pretty nice. I actually found a great road bike road right outside of white oak, I was totally blown away. 

Bill


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

crossracer said:


> I just got back, wow that area is changing, at least in bike attitude.
> Look at white oak as a place to rent, nice neighborhoods, same with Boston and that area. McKeesport has some rough patches for sure, but these area are pretty nice. I actually found a great road bike road right outside of white oak, I was totally blown away.
> 
> Bill


Hey guys, thanks for all your suggestions. 

I reviewed them and the suggestions of my seniors, and I ended up going with a place in West Homestead right near the Waterfront (literally a 25-second downhill glide to the waterfront) since it's equidistant from the hospitals in McKeesport and in downtown Pittsburgh. Who knows, I might even be able to commute by bike to work! If I rebuild all the physical stamina that was lost studying for exams and packing for the next three years.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Well awesome place to live. Here is a ride i did from homestead last year to the base of mckeesport hospital. Next ime i come home i email you and see if you want to go ride. 

Bill

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...ort-there-beauty-industrial-ruins-292113.html


----------

